# Last Minute Cosplay



## DracosDerpyHoof (Mar 31, 2012)

This may seem odd, but I need help on ideas for making a Leafeon Tail and Ears; cheaply if possible. It's only for a day and it doesn't need to be super awesome. I have the dress, shoes and other things, even makeup tutorial, but not the ears and tail so any ideas would be of great help.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 31, 2012)

Take some felt and cut it in the correct shape. For the colour-gradient you can always quickly dip-dye it.
Stitch together (for the outside I recommend a blanket-stitch if you don't intent to fill them) around a piece or cardboard or such, but leave a bit of space at the bottom so you can join both ends underneath the headband. If you want to make sure they stay up, add a dab of glue at the point where the ears should be attached. c:


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Take some felt and cut it in the correct shape. For the colour-gradient you can always quickly dip-dye it.
> Stitch together (for the outside I recommend a blanket-stitch if you don't intent to fill them) around a piece or cardboard or such, but leave a bit of space at the bottom so you can join both ends underneath the headband. If you want to make sure they stay up, add a dab of glue at the point where the ears should be attached. c:


 This.
Or if you want something really cheap, you can use construction paper or poster board. It won't be very strong though


----------



## DracosDerpyHoof (Mar 31, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> This.
> Or if you want something really cheap, you can use construction paper or poster board. It won't be very strong though





Ansitru said:


> Take some felt and cut it in the correct shape. For the colour-gradient you can always quickly dip-dye it.
> Stitch together (for the outside I recommend a blanket-stitch if you don't intent to fill them) around a piece or cardboard or such, but leave a bit of space at the bottom so you can join both ends underneath the headband. If you want to make sure they stay up, add a dab of glue at the point where the ears should be attached. c:



I may do a mixture of both. :3 Thanks guys.


----------

